# The Cannabis Thread



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm into 500mg edibles when I can get them. They take a bit longer to kick in, but they last longer.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm into 500mg edibles when I can get them. They take a bit longer to kick in, but they last longer.


I have never ate them , Is there a difference in power ? ... i had this stupid idea of selling plants to rich guys and then i had the stupid idea of buying those cheap cannabis stocks.
I had all the plans but as a good intp i did nothing 🤣 .


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

superloco3000 said:


> I have never ate them , Is there a difference in power ? ... i had this stupid idea of selling plants to rich guys and then i had the stupid idea of buying those cheap cannabis stocks.
> I had all the plans but as a good intp i did nothing 🤣 .


It takes a bit longer to affect you, but it seems to last longer. A lot of people who are used to smoking it might take too many edibles because it doesn't hit them as fast, so my first advice is to be careful with how much you consume until you know how it affects you. Smoking it feels a bit "lighter" than eating it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

edit: I tried to make some kind of cake with gluten free flower and without a recipe--lol I think I need to work on my cake making skills because it's not like a cake. It's super oily. Now I'm trying to figure out what to do with this failed oily cake that gets you really high if you eat a tiny amount. lol

It would make a good granola like something, maybe.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

edit: It was pretty strong. I should look up symptoms of mold poisoning just in case but I think it is fine. But it was definitely stronger than I expected.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I wish I could be a pothead.

I have so much pot and am trying to replace alcohol with it, since alcohol is so bad for me and I just really think pot would be way better.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

It won't replace it. You have to get off the alcohol completely first. I'm a pot-dude and I try to steer clear from alcohol except for holidays/parties. The addiction and long-term affects aren't worth it.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

SgtPepper said:


> View attachment 892949


I found this funny but didn't understand the reference (still not sure if I do) so I reverse googled the image, and it came up with "senior citizen" which is somehow even funnier to me.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

WickerDeer said:


> I found this funny but didn't understand the reference (still not sure if I do) so I reverse googled the image, and it came up with "senior citizen" which is somehow even funnier to me.


It's Pope Francis performing the Eucharistic Elevation(Roman Catholic tradition). In this picture instead of the holy eucharist, it's weed.

I know because I was raised in a heavy Roman Catholic environment. 😄


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Cannabis Trichomes


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what recipe to make with cannabis next.

I've made cookies and I made this crumb cake thing that I still have a lot of pieces in the freezer...for some reason the edibles I've made are super strong. Even people who use it more than me say it gets them high for days sometimes.

So I am trying to come up with something else now...I guess I could just make more oil or butter, because that can be used in anything. I thought about making brownies though. I'm not sure I want to invest in the effort of trying to make something gummy.

It will have to be something that can handle being stored (either in the freezer or dry) since it's probably going to be pretty strong.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

It might be cool to make a drink mix--like I've put cannabis infused coconut oil into hot chocolate to melt, which is a nice evening thing...maybe I could make some butter that's got cocoa and spices, as a drink mix to be added to warm milk or tea.

But I also like to make cakes and cookies, because then you can just leave the chunks of buds and greenery in. 

I guess I could just make some oil/butter with spices in it...like an instant drink mix to be added to milk, and then use the leftover green stuff for brownies or something.

I also have saffron, which could be added to a milk mix...like cannabis infused saffron milk?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I went through some of the old buds to get them ready for decarbing and I found a few seeds, which is great because the ones I planted might have been mislabeled--they are showing much more "indica" like growth.

These plants did go hermaphrodite so maybe some of the seeds are self-pollinated, and so feminized in a way, and hopefully they might be truer to the sativa parent. Some of the seeds are small though so idk how viable they are. But I was still kind of thrilled to find them.

It still smells good--kind of like raspberry--I always liked the smell of cannabis even when I didn't use it, which sort of bothered me until I realized it really is an herb and I love fragrant herbs regardless of whether they are psychoactive.

But I think I'll try a few combos of spices with it--I also love the taste of cannabis...it's sort of light and almost reminds me of sage, and I wouldn't really describe it as "salty" so much, but it's like malt...so I imagine it might lend a malted milk sort of flavor to a hot chocolate mix.

I think I'll make some infused mct oil and then mix that with different spice mixes using mixes of cocoa, cinnamon, cardamom, vanilla, almond extract, saffron, nutmeg, anise seeds, etc. And mix it with sugar to make a long lasting (hopefully) spice mix infused with the flavor of cannabis (as well as the psychoactive effects).

I thought about making one with matcha green tea, but that seems a bit too strong? Idk...or even using other psychoactive substances like ashwagandha or rhodiola rosea or kava...or pine bark. As well as maybe some reiki mushroom, lions mane, or chaga. But I'll see...either way it'll be kind of fun...I think I'll stick to the non-psychoactive spices for the most part.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope it's okay that I'm just kind of stream-of-consciousness in this thread, but I also want to say that I'm going to decarb in a mason jar as I've done that before to try to preserve the terpenes with the fragrances, since they can't evaporate as easily in a sealed jar...I love the fragrance of this weed so I want to try to preserve it.

I don't think it matters a whole lot, and I've also decarbed in other ways as well as made edibles without decarbing, just cooking them in oil, but this time I'm going to go with the mason jar since it's some of my favorite herb.









Decarboxylation 101: How to decarb in a mason jar


Learn how to cannabis decarb in a mason jar! This method of decarboxylation minimizes the smell of cannabis significantly.




www.leafly.com


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm into 500mg edibles when I can get them. They take a bit longer to kick in, but they last longer.



Me: "i don't really feel it, I'm having more"
Every damned time I try this....

....more is not always the answer. 🤣I'm having flash backs of a friend and I both doing that and time not feeling right for either of us for a few days...




superloco3000 said:


> I have never ate them , Is there a difference in power ?


See above lol


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I cooked the coconut oil mixed with the sativa flowers (MCT mostly, and then extra virgin coconut oil mixed together.)

I read that you are only supposed to use one part oil to one part flowers, but the jar was filled three quarters, at least, of flower.

I mixed two teaspoons cannabis infused oil with two spoons of dark brown sugar, one spoon of cinnamon, two spoons of cocoa powder mix with antioxidants, and a cap of vanilla extract.

I heated up some non-dairy milk (it was less expensive) and then mixed the oil/spice mix in with it after it got hot.

It tasted good--I'm waiting to understand how I feel. Right now I feel a bit toasty, but I think I could have stayed with half of that.

But I think the flavors were alright--maybe the taste of cannabis is a bit like the saltiness of caramel--it might combine well with that type of flavor--even sort of like butterscotch if it was just sugar, cannabis, and maybe something bitter.

I think I could mix a larger amount of this and just take one spoon at a time in milk, or less. Oh--and I could just add it to water, and add some powdered milk, probably to make a hot cocoa.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't tell if it's the Lexapro I started or placebo, or what, but it seems like this newest oil is extremely extremely strong.

Like I just mixed the stuff stuck to the fork (a thin layer of liquid) into milk last night and felt like it was a pretty strong high.

This morning, I mixed more cocoa powder, so that the entire mix is only about 1/8 of the cannabis oil....the rest is sugar, cocoa powder mix, and cinnamon etc.

But I used that fork to mix my coffee...and there must have been like half-a-pea sized of the cocoa/oil mix on it...like nothing, and I thought I felt high.

So I'm think it might be placebo, or else I might need to mix these jars with something else, to dilute them even more...because who wants to take a half-a-pea sized spoonful of a cocoa mix? And that's going to take forever to use.

A friend of mine makes these--only without the cannabis:








It's a "hot cocoa bomb" kind of thing, where I think you drop it in hot milk or water, and it melts into hot cocoa with marshmallows.

It would be kind of cool to make these with a little tiny bit of the cannabis oil, as an active hot cocoa bomb. That way it could be less strong too...because it would be mixed with whatever ingredients make these.

But I am probably too lazy to make these--just an idea for the future. For now I am going to avoid this new oil until I can figure out how to make it weaker. Perhaps it's an interaction with the lexapro.

My goal is to make a dose that's basically like a microdose.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

here's a recipe--not anything I've made--just looking up ideas

what I have is a mix of cocoa powder, other spices, sugar, and cannabis infused mct/coconut oil.







I wanna say--I bet you could use some chlorella powder for the green color or maybe some matcha, instead of food coloring.

But idk.

Here's a page with natural food coloring--it mentions matcha. And with just a small amount, I doubt it would affect taste much.









How to use Natural Food Dyes with Chocolate







brodandtaylor.com


----------

